# Alaska bandsaw mill



## gene1605 (Dec 19, 2006)

just finished welding ready for paint


----------



## woodshop (Dec 19, 2006)

wow... well I sure am impressed. Thanks for showing us. Give some details... what kind of motor is that? Where did you get your design? What do you mostly plan on milling with it? 

How wide is that blade??? Looks pretty wide.


----------



## gene1605 (Dec 19, 2006)

this is my own design it has a 10 hp tecumseh motor, 2 in band will cut 1000 b.f. in 8 hrs. if you are young , hungry , and work hard.

grampa


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks really nice, how does the carriage move down the rails?


----------



## gene1605 (Dec 19, 2006)

it is all mannul oporated sealed ball bearing wheels pushes very easy


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmm, looks like grampa knows what he's doing. Look forward to seeing that mill with sawdust on it.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 19, 2006)

Excellent mill you got there!!!!

Did you make one of your tires adjustable for tracking of the blade? If so how did you do it?


----------



## Big Woody (Dec 19, 2006)

Not to bad even though it was welded with a Miller:rockn:


----------



## gene1605 (Dec 19, 2006)

*casey*

just like a D9 2 levers simple.
spent 1/2 my life on a 988
here is a picture
grampa


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 19, 2006)

*All right you got my attention!!!!!*

Is the pully for the blade drive wheel bolted to the rim????? more Pics Please:notrolls2:


----------



## gene1605 (Dec 20, 2006)

*casey*

just like a D9 2 levers simple.
spent 1/2 my life on a 988
here is a picture
grampa


----------



## gene1605 (Dec 20, 2006)

*River rat & casey*

booth band wheels are fully adjustible with this tire the belt runs on top of tire grove will slowly wear in, but will run well on a flat or sloped surface 
years ago all belts ran on perfectly alined flat pulleys
grampa


----------



## gene1605 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Big woody*

millir blue , on these cold winter days reminds me of a certin lagoon in Baha mexico been dreaming about it 46 yrs. that and grand kids keep me going, the little ones think that im handsome and smart lucky ne.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks good.

In reference to the old D9....we had a couple old D7's up until a year ago. Not the easiest to grade with compared to the newer D7's, but they were hogging machines.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Dec 20, 2006)

Sweet!  Let's see some dust!


----------



## gene1605 (Dec 20, 2006)

*aggiewoodbutcher*

I will let you young guys make dust, I only do fun things

grampa


----------

